# What to put on my tree to stop the bugs eating it



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

BryanThigpen said:


>


Try sevin dust. Big box stores carry it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Budstl said:


> BryanThigpen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I used a Sevin spray for some and bushes around the house. Not sure if that works for trees though. And how would you spray to the top?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

They have a hose end sprayer. I would think that would hit the top on small trees. Drone+hose end sprayer=crop dusting. New way to fertilize too! :lol:


----------

